# mosquito 3/22



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

mosquito sucked today! at least it did for me, fished for 10 hours snagged one 8 inch walleye, thats it, no crappie, nothin! tried everything i could, didnt see anyone else catch anything, lemme know how u guys did


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

Was able to get 4 males in about 5 hours, all between 14-17 inches, using a jig/minnow on the north end. The milk was flowing out of those little guys. I also noticed 3 of the fish had big sores on them, especially around the gill area, not sure what it was (VHS?). Not bad first day of the season for me.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

fishinfool6369 said:


> Was able to get 4 males in about 5 hours, all between 14-17 inches, using a jig/minnow on the north end. The milk was flowing out of those little guys. I also noticed 3 of the fish had big sores on them, especially around the gill area, not sure what it was (VHS?). Not bad first day of the season for me.


Someone else had walleye like that out of mosquito hope it's not catchy....


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

went out for about 4 hours today.....not so much as a bite. tried microspoons, bobber with either a minnow or maggots, varied the depth...nothing worked.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I was shunked also Sunday. Went to my favorite point and there was a boat already there. I fished the general area with no hits after watching them land 5 eyes in about 30 mins. I moved. My day was down hill after that. Seen a few others getting there nets wet also. Just wasn't my day ....Hang in there Mosquito is a great inland lake for eyes .


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I havent been out on Skeeter this year but one thing that really helps is your graph. Enless your fishing a bay in less that 8fow you should be able to mark some fish. Finding fish around some bait is a plus. Finding it on the bottom is even better! Match it and youll get fish. Blades still work as well as minnows but the baits on the bottom come night fall and rises at the crack of dawn. Troll it to find the areas during the day and vib at night shallow off those spots. After the next rain the shad should be in the bays and then the eyes are off too spawn. Makes for the males to relocate! Only way to find these things out is buy time on the water. Believe me Ive spent days skunked! WB can be brutal. Youll find to fish the warm nights.


----------



## schooly (Mar 15, 2006)

Fished Causeway 6 hours, 1 crappie handful of small perch and a 26" Northern Pike. Saw another Northern caught.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Tough day for me as well. Got 2 small walleye on the northend. Both were on spoon/minnow combo, drifting tightline in 9ft water. Went down to the crane area where my buddies were and caught 2 small crappies. One on a spoon and the other on a jig minnow combo. Switched over to blades for a while. Nothing. My buddies got 7 eyes down there jigging vibees. So, some guys did alright. I'll try again later in the week.


----------



## ptlmbutler (Apr 29, 2005)

I took the boat out for about 6 hours and had no luck either. Did have a little excitement on the south end though around 4:00 p.m. Some goofball decided to take his *JET SKI* out in his jeans and wader boots. He flipped the jetski and couldn't get himself back into shore. He almost drowned. We called 911 and the fire department fished him out before he died from hypothermia. If you were wondering what the sirens were that's the story! You couldn't have paid me to get on a jet ski in that cold water!


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

what an IDIOT


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

ptlmbutler said:


> . He flipped the jetski and couldn't get himself back into shore. He almost drowned. We called 911 and the fire department fished him out before he died from hypothermia.
> 
> 
> Why in the world wouldn't you pull the guy in your boat! I would like to think most boaters will do every thing in there power to help someone in that kind of trouble. If the fireman wouldn't of showed up in time, you would of let him die?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

fishingguy said:


> ptlmbutler said:
> 
> 
> > . He flipped the jetski and couldn't get himself back into shore. He almost drowned. We called 911 and the fire department fished him out before he died from hypothermia.
> ...


----------



## ptlmbutler (Apr 29, 2005)

Well....
All I had was my trolling motor and two marine batteries both of which were dead. We barely had enough juice to get us back in. There were no other boats in sigh on the south end at that time but there was one fella who had just pulld up with his boat. He was in the process of launching to try to save him when the F.D. showed up. 

The way I see it, if you take a silly risk like that why should someone else endnger their lives because if your lck of safety and common sense? It would have been different if the accident was caused by no fault of his own. I am not saying by any means that he deserved to die but when you take a risk like that it comes with its share of peril. 
Just my opinion - I'm wrong most of the time!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

ptmbutler,

Wow, really? I can't say I agree with you.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

goodday said:


> ptmbutler,
> 
> Wow, really? I can't say I agree with you.


I hope most people don't agree with him.... If I "barely" had enough juice in my batteries it would of been used to attempt to save someones life. At least I tried....I would of gotten to shore somehow.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Even then I would tried to save him, especially if his life was on the line. Who cares about getting to shore when you can have the F.D. tow you back in after you save the guy. If you were in his position would you want the only guy around with a boat, unknowing whether or not he even has a cell phone, to worry about his batteries and how he's going to get to shore?


----------



## baker1 (Sep 4, 2007)

the only thing i can say is ...WOW !!!! Glad i wasn't that jet skier being that i'm not that strong of a swimmer......


----------



## Kelly's Island Kid (Jul 13, 2008)

Im sorry but if you had some juice in your batteries you should have tried to save him yourself reguardless of how stupid he was. If im not mistaken you have to have oars on your boat anyway just incase your motor breaks, its the law, correct me if im wrong. Remind me not to ask you for help if i do something human every once in a while like make a mistake. Get over yourself and try to help people if you can. A life no matter how worthless the person might seem is priceless and can't be brought back if its gone unlike a boat or fishing rod. For shame!!


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow ptlmbutler you left me reelin (no pun intended) after that, what's wrong with the world today, it's a sad state when you use the attitude that it's all about me and screw the rest of you. Some people I guess were born in the basement and never brought up.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ptlmbutler said:


> Well....
> All I had was my trolling motor and two marine batteries both of which were dead. We barely had enough juice to get us back in. There were no other boats in sigh on the south end at that time but there was one fella who had just pulld up with his boat. He was in the process of launching to try to save him when the F.D. showed up.
> 
> The way I see it, if you take a silly risk like that why should someone else endnger their lives because if your lck of safety and common sense? It would have been different if the accident was caused by no fault of his own. I am not saying by any means that he deserved to die but when you take a risk like that it comes with its share of peril.
> Just my opinion - I'm wrong most of the time!


I would say that running both of your batteries dead and barely having enough to get to shore, especially on a lake like skeeter, is about the same silly risk and lack of safety and common sense that you say the jet skier had. What if you didn't have the power to get back in? Wouldn't you hope some one would have the decency to help you???


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

ptlmbutler just incase you did not know this. If you knowingly pass someone up in distress on the water you broke the law. Read your boating rules.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

schooly said:


> Fished Causeway 6 hours, 1 crappie handful of small perch and a 26" Northern Pike. Saw another Northern caught.


what were you using for the northern?


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

Remember, one day it may be you in the water or by the side of the road. It is sad to hear that a person who would be on the water would not help another person in time of distress. Judgement and the choices we make do not preclude each of us from helping each other... I think that is what is supposed to set us apart from the rest of the animals on this planet...compassion and concern for one another.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

> The way I see it, if you take a silly risk like that why should someone else endnger their lives because if your lck of safety and common sense? It would have been different if the accident was caused by no fault of his own. I am not saying by any means that he deserved to die but when you take a risk like that it comes with its share of peril


That's just coldhearted.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I am kind of leaning to agree with ptlmbutler. I don't know all of the situation but I would not put me or family/friends with me in danger because of the utter lack of common sense and stupidity of another.

Now if it's an accident, that's a different story. 
I've helped others out many times when all the other yahoos just stand around staring.
I think there is more to this story than what was presented.




> If im not mistaken you have to have oars on your boat anyway just incase your motor breaks,


Nope. Depends on your boat size.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't really think that it would be that life threatening for the people in the boat would it? All your doing is pulling someone into your boat. Depending on the size of the boat I guess you could run the chance of him capsizing it but I think that's a risk that needs to be taken if you see someone struggling for their life. 

I agree with Lewzer though in that there probably is more to the story and I don't think we should make this guy out to be cold and heartless without knowing all of the details.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Who cares what the situation is I don't care if he was wreckless I would still help him. Just think he has a family too. He is supposed to come home sometime too. I am doing everything in my power to help him even if it includes me getting wet. That is just how I am though. I would risk mine to save another because I hope someone would do the same in return even though they might not.


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

Who could sit by and watch someone drown, human instinct is to help, but that also has a lot to do with how you were raised, I let my boss at the time talk me out of helping a guy who looked intoxicated, that the head custodian open the door to let him out of a high school. I watched him walk into the building, and i suggested he may need help and my boss said you can't help every drunk you see, and i told him I don't think he is drunk. Well to shorten my story the guy stumbled down the road fell in a ditch and died, he was a diabetic and his blood sugars were off. all we had to do help. he would still be here I should have been more persistant that will never happen again if i can help it. 
l


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

Dfrenzy said:


> hammer just incase you did not know this. If you knowingly pass someone up in distress on the water you broke the law. Read your boating rules.


obviously u have mistaken me for the person who posted the story about knowingly passing the person in distress....due to the fact that was indeed not me


----------



## ptlmbutler (Apr 29, 2005)

Let me elaborate a little on the story before everyone crucifies me. First of all, I have saved countless lives on a daily basis in my profession. Secondly, I have a 11.5 foot 1959 Elgin boat. It is basically a tin can that I could pick up and put in the bed of my truck. I have a 35 lb. thrust trolling motor and 2 deep cycle batteries. The eye was red on my second battery and the first one was long gone. The wind had picked up and was making the water VERY choppy causing waves coming into shore. There was NO WAY that I could have gotten out to him before the rescuers did. I could literally hear the sirens coming as he was floating back into shore. 
Granted, I deal with life and death situations on a daily basis with my job so I may not get as excited as a "normal" person would but I still know that all life is precious. 
These are not just excuses as to why I didn't launch my boat - they are facts and circumstances of this incident. My time could have been better spent on the line with 911 explaining where to respond other than launching a boat that would have never made it to the guy anyway when I could hear the sirens coming. 
Cancel the lynch mob - I am not the cold hearted guy that you guys think I am. LOL


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Ya'll can remove your foot now.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

ya im done hearin about this, we should be talking fishing


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

agreed. what's the water temp. looking like?


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

when i was there last sunday it was pretty cold, my guess is low 40s


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

temp is 43-48 degrees


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

walleye fishing usually heat up when its warmer than that?


----------



## broncoace67 (Mar 15, 2009)

If I were to head out in the morning for crappie what would be the time I would want to be there?

:bananahuge:

Sorry just had to use that once.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

i heard they were doin good at night, but i think early in the morning would be productive


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

anybody doin anygood on walleye lately?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

hammer40 said:


> anybody doin anygood on walleye lately?


Was out Saturday, water temp was 47 degs, we didn't do squat and never saw another boat land a fish. We fished from 2' deep to 17' deep with jigs/minnows, countdown raps, trolled wally divers, the bite was non-existant.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

went last night from 630-1030pm. managed 6 crappie, 4 weren't keepers 2 were. biggest was 12-13". they hit about 4-5' deep on a minnow and bobber

if the rain stops today, i might try again


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

[quote Originally posted by *Seaturd*
Was out Saturday, water temp was 47 degs, we didn't do squat and never saw another boat land a fish. We fished from 2' deep to 17' deep with jigs/minnows, countdown raps, trolled wally divers, the bite was non-existant.[/quote]

We had the same results. No eyes and a few small crappie from 1pm-7pm. We also didn't see anyone catching anything. Talked to a guy motoring up as we were launching and he said he got a couple eyes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

The way I see it, if you take a silly risk like that why should someone else endnger their lives because if your lck of safety and common sense? 

he made a mistake so he deserves to die?????????????? man, you are one heartless dude. i cannot get over how disgusting that comment was. btw, had he died, you may have set yourself up for some criminal charges. in all my years here, this was the crappiest statement i have ever read. would really go off if i wasn't getting ready for my mother's calling hours. life is a gift. once gone, never to return. hang your head in shame, dude.


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

I was out saturday also, and had same results :S. Lake was crowded but had no incidents,water temp was 47, wind was outta NE then ENE.


----------



## bowfish02 (Dec 29, 2005)

We went out sat. morning from 7 - 3 and and brought home 15 nice crappies and put back that many smaller ones..We fished the North end and stayed away from the crowd..


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

heard walleye fishing is slow.....


----------

